# legs going numb....endo?



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I've read that some of you have leg cramps cause of your endo....do any of you have your legs go numb to? Mine have been lately & I don't know why.







My legs especially my left leg cramps terribly







I go in for my lap Fri. morning. IAM SOOOOOOOO SCARED







Would really appreciate your prayers. 







amy


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Just wanted to wish you good luck again Amy! Try not to be scared. (I know that's easy for me to say now). Having had it done, it is not such a scary procedure after all, and if it helps you feel better and achieve your goal







, then it will be well worth it. I get pains (aching-type) in my legs prior to my period, along with my menstrual cramps. I also get back pains that I attribute to the endo.My prayers are with you. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

HiNo leg cramps here, but wanted to wish you the best for your lap. Now if we're talking lower back pain, I'm your gal.You might find the tips at http://www.endometriosis.org/html/queensland_research.html to be helpful. I've had 2 - no worries!Compared to some of the tests for IBS...this is nothing!Let us know how it goes.Karen


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

don't know if this will help, but i have been having trouble lately with my left leg going numb. it (as far as i can tell) seems to be from a pinched nerve in my back perhaps receiving pressure from the ibs spasms. this just is a theory i have, but i have learned to trust my instincts on this stuff, but i'm going to talk to my dr about when i go the 21st. i get the leg pain, but it's more of a dull ache, than cramps. i think that part is related to my period. best wishes on your lap!! please take good care ~mrs. mason


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks for that posting kbaum. It really helped me. I do have lower back pain to, it just isn't worrying me as bad as my legs hurting and going numb.







Thanks again you guys for you prayers. You guys are great  I'll let you know how it goes.







amy


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Not sure if you exercise or not but numbness in legs and cramping could be due to lack or circulation.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

so how was the lap??


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

read my post "if it's not one thing it's another" It will tell you all about my "lap"







I have a great boss though cause I only work part time and he is trying to get me insurance anyway. He also gave me $50 to go to the doc.  He dosen't want me to quit my job he says he needs me! Can you believe it? God woks wonders!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have never heard that Endo causes leg cramps.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

amygurl -When I had endo I had leg cramping too. Sometimes it was from my period (they would just ache) but then I developed arthritis in my knees and ankles which made my legs just go out from under me. I would be walking and suddenly I couldn't use my right leg.I have since had a hysterectomy and no more endo. Additionally I live in the tropics and so I really am not as bothered by the arthritis as I was in the colder climates. This winter it was cold and I did have another bout with the arthritis, but it was short-lived.Endo and arthritis are both autoimmune problems (I think) so they might be related.Good luck.loon


----------

